
Polywater - prostoalex
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polywater
======
dang
Wikipedia articles are the most generic genre of HN submission. They're ok
when a topic is obscure and undiscussed, and a high-quality article from
another source isn't available. It turns out, though, that one was posted
yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23231510](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23231510).
It seems that polywater has been making the rounds somewhere?

Since, all other things being equal, that's a better submission, I'm going to
swap this thread out for that one and merge the comments thither.

This issue with Wikipedia submissions has been coming up a lot lately. Recent
explanations:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23239405](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23239405)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22990237](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22990237)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23117614](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23117614)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23089041](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23089041)

